# Android Mobil app not connecting / waking Model 3



## MonroeMatt (Jun 8, 2017)

After parking my Model 3 outside, or in the garage, the Android phone app has difficulty waking up and connecting to the car. Sometimes it will connect after multiple attempts, but often it just keeps trying until it times out. If I go out to the car and open the door, the car wakes up, and the phone app connects very quickly. I have tried restarting the phone, and clearing the app cache, but this has not helped. Obviously going to the car and manually opening the door to wake up the car is not the purpose of using the phone app. 

Any ideas on how to correct the issue?


----------



## Lachambers (Aug 10, 2020)

Following


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Garage doors are usually made of metal. Garages often have metal backed insulation, Therefore the car's ability to pick up a cellular signal becomes a problem. AFAIK, you cna only wake up the car with cellular or Bluetooth, not Wi-Fi. 
The car will also go into a deep sleep (which is good) and it may take time for the car to check that cellular is trying to talk to it.

Also, depending on what you are using in the app, the app may be using Bluetooth or Cellular. The locks are pretty much Bluetooth, everything else is cellular.

By starting to wakeup the car with Bluetooth, you then get a quicker cellular connection.

In short, stop worrying about the car, just let it be happy in a deep sleep.


----------

